
Neighbors rise against plan to replace Menlo's Red Cottage Inn with bigger hotel - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/01/01/neighbors-rise-against-plan-to-replace-red-cottage-inn-with-bigger-hotel/
======
masonic
Note the bait-and-switch:

"Residents say they aren’t pleased because after Patel came forward with a
proposal in the spring that would have placed all parking underground and set
back the building 36 feet from their homes, _he later scrapped it saying the
concessions would be too costly and without warning, presented a different
plan to the Planning Commission_ during an October study session.

In the latest proposal, parking would be at ground level and setbacks reduced
to 10 feet.

“He decided he couldn’t afford underground parking and he changed everything,”
said Deborah Melmon, a member of Park Forest Plus, the group opposing the new
hotel."

